# How many cigars do you smoke daily.



## Stuart Arnet (Apr 25, 2014)

I am curious to see how many people smoke every day and how many cigars per day? I smoke at least 3-4 per day. When I go on vacation that can increase to 5-6 per day.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

With the increase of nice weather, activity, and family functions, i usually smoke more towards the weekends. Golf trips and bike rides includes a smoke or two for sure. Like to save and enjoy the savor on the weekend. Best, P-S


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

I also smoke a pipe and use nasal snuff, so my cigar intake is just part of my tobacco consumption.

One in the evening and on my days off sometimes one in the morning with coffee as well. Once I've gone through the exploration phase (I'm still a cigar newb and all of these are fresh experiences for me) and nail down my firm favorites, I will probably go back to smoking my pipe more and only smoke 2-3 cigars a week. I've already got a lifetime supply of pipe tobacco cellared, so in a little while I'll get a 150qt cooler or two to go with my 100 cigar humidor and put away some boxes. I'll retire and become a pensioner in 7-8 years so I'll need to stock up on some favorites before the decrease in income.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Zero per day 1-2 per week.


----------



## Mashie (Oct 16, 2012)

One per day during week. Four to five per day on weekends.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

It fluctuates quite a bit but over the course of a year I would guess it averages to around 0.5/day


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

3per week. Usually on the weekend sitting on the deck with a drink (usually a good bourbon).


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I will be venturing out on the scooter so probably two/three today. I average three per hundred miles a day. Of course my actual MPH may be pushing seventy MPH for short bursts. The weather is beautiful for a ride.


----------



## ysr_racer (Apr 24, 2011)

One per week, unless I'm on vacation, then it's three or four.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

one per day up to 5 a day friday sat sun


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

1-3 per week


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

one churchill per day with maybe a few pipe bowls in between per week .


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Have been on vacation recently, been smoking one per day..perhaps 2 if I went with petite sizes. Going back to night shift at work, so will cut that down to a couple thrown in here or there during the week, and the one a day on weekends.

Though I do sometimes smoke a pipe instead of reaching for a cigar, just depending on how much time I want to spend.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Typically one per day in the evening after work or in the afternoon on the weekends. 

I often skip a day or two per week depending on the weather, but then smoke as many as 3 per day when on vacation.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

One in the evening if it's nice weather, else none. Two on weekend days if I have the opportunity.


----------



## wallydog (Sep 30, 2013)

Two


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

usually 1 or 2 a week


----------



## Jeff_2pra (Feb 14, 2014)

Erphern said:


> One in the evening if it's nice weather, else none. Two on weekend days if I have the opportunity.


Bout the same for me.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Erphern said:


> One in the evening if it's nice weather, else none. Two on weekend days if I have the opportunity.


I do exactly the same.


----------



## Tasiac (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll smoke maybe 2-3 cigars over the course of the work week (time permitting), and on the weekends i'll smoke 2-3 per day.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

1 1/2 per day. Usually 1 per day during the week and 2 per day on the weekend.


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

I am lucky to find the time for more than 2 per a week. Wish I had more time to smoke one a day but its hard with a new born in the house.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

In spring, summer, and fall, when it's nice, 1 per day on my way home from work and walking the dog. Then maybe 1 or 2 if I go to a mini-herf on the bar patio.

If it's too hot/cold/wet, 0. Maybe some hookah inside.

Probably averages out to 1 a day during the good months and 1 a week during the crappy ones. Gotta beg the wife for a smoking room in the next house.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Back in August 2013 when I started to get more serious about the cigars I smoked I was at 2-3 per week.

Yesterday I smoked 5...but that is unusually high for me and it was too much. I did not enjoy that last cigar. 

Average is 1-2 per day.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I usually smoke one a day after work and maybe two a day on weekends.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

2 - 3 a week.
While a nice cee-gar is one of my favorite indulgences, I just can't see justifying any more often than that. But then, when I smoke I sit down and do nothing else. Two to three a day? To accomplish that, I would have to smoke them while doing other things; yard work, unloading trailers for UPS, dishes, cooking, laundry. And I don't think smoking goes well with most of those activities...


----------



## Tasiac (Nov 21, 2012)

smoking goes great with yard work, just don't enjoy a real nice cigar while you're doing it.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I smoke about 1 every other day during the weekdays and 1 a day on weekends. So about 4 per week. During the winter it was about 2 per week. 

Which reminds me, I need to go pick out tonights victim.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

usually 2 per weekday unless I hang out with people. A short story on the drive home and then usually one in the late evening, but not always.

Weekends can be a free for all, hang out all day at the cigar shop if nothing else is going on.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I usually work 6-11 days and than take a day off so I really don't get weekends or anything. Depending on work though I will sneak in a smoke at least 3 times a week. After work is about the same, maybe 3-4 a week, and on my day off I'll have 2-4 usually.


----------



## Laptime61 (Mar 12, 2014)

1 a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

If the weather and work cooperates, 1 a day, 2 if ive got a day off. 

Special days where the weather's just right, sometimes 3-4. 

Today for example, is a brew day, and ive had one cigar with each batch. Theres a solid 2 hours of sitting for each batch, so ive been puffing all day. On number 4 and definitely the last.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

2-3..._per week_


----------



## hott wheellzz (Feb 7, 2014)

Lately because of beautiful weather I have been averaging around 4-6 cigars a week. I have yet to smoke 2 in one day, but I have been really tempted over the past month


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Usually one per day. May two or three if hanging out with friends.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

1 a day for me. If I am fishing or playing golf then 2 to 4. After two my palate is burnt though and the third and 4th won't taste great. It also sometimes hurts my nasal passages from the retrohale after two gars.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

too many~!!!!!! but i think @D307P has got me beat


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

1-2 a day on the weekends. Definitely 2 a day Fri-Sun. when the weather breaks if it ever does up here....


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

sullen said:


> too many~!!!!!! but i think @D307P has got me beat


5-6 a day


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

D307P said:


> 5-6 a day


ok were about the same then.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Couple per month, but on occasion like this past weekend, I had 5-6.


----------



## Charger Fan (Feb 27, 2014)

Monday - Thursday 1 a day
Friday - 2 a day
Saturday and Sunday - 2 to 4
Most in a single day 6 ever.


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

It's honestly hit or miss over here with me. A close bud and I were firing up one a day at this camp after a long day in the clinic then he was transferred to a small outpost. On an average on my own it'd probably be three a week. But I'm heading back to one of the largest FOBs over here in a few days and will see some more close buds, so we will see if that changes. Side note, the close bud I used to smoke one a day with is meeting me in Thailand in June for about a week as our next R&Rs coincide, I'll stay a few days longer and we plan to definitely burn a few there and I'll make sure to get some pix out.


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

2 to 4 cigars a day.


----------



## tbone54 (Apr 26, 2014)

2-3 a week


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

At least 3 everyday...up to 6 if doing stuff with the other humans.


----------



## dessureault (Jan 21, 2014)

probably 2 in a workweek and in the weekend 2 or 3 a day


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

maybe 4-5 a week?


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

What in the bloody hell is going on here....5-6 a day? No wai....how much time are you spending smoking?

For me I squeeze the cigars in during yardwork, being outside, washing the cars.....so 2 a weekend at best maybe three if I start the day early. 5-6 a day I would have to be smoking like a chimney stack and you would run through an army of cigars......


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

double post


----------



## SmokingTires (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm with zoey. Maybe 2-3 a week


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

zoey said:


> What in the bloody hell is going on here....5-6 a day? No wai....how much time are you spending smoking?
> 
> For me I squeeze the cigars in during yardwork, being outside, washing the cars.....so 2 a weekend at best maybe three if I start the day early. 5-6 a day I would have to be smoking like a chimney stack and you would run through an army of cigars......


Not that I need to defend my smoking habits I feel I need to. First every day is the weekend for me, I'm retired. One after breakfast, one after a nap, one after dinner...three down easy peasy. Then the ball games have to be covered, and the family is over to use the pool and eat my BBQ, there is your other three. See, not so hard is it. And yes I run thru a army of cigars. That's why I roll my own leaf for about 30% of my sticks.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Pj201 said:


> Not that I need to defend my smoking habits I feel I need to. First every day is the weekend for me, I'm retired. One after breakfast, one after a nap, one after dinner...three down easy peasy. Then the ball games have to be covered, and the family is over to use the pool and eat my BBQ, there is your other three. See, not so hard is it. And yes I run thru a army of cigars. That's why I roll my own leaf for about 30% of my sticks.


No worries I wake up @ 6:20 am - get coffee/chai tea, english muffin..roll to work (take the train no smoking allowed), work have a ton of meetings most of the time (had 7 conf. calls today), usually eat lunch at my desk during meetings, head home....get mail, make dinner, fold/wash laundry, load/unload dishwasher, take out garbage....forgetting a bunch of stuff in the middle but you get the idea....my day is cramped and I can't even sneak in a 30 minutes smoke if I tried.

I realize the next part will be probably piss a lot of guys/ladies off but I smoke LP 9, 52, opus X, CCs during the yardwork as I don't really get even an hour of time to sit down or two and smoke.....in 35 yrs I will get to retire....hopefully...


----------



## McMeggieG (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't always get to smoke daily, but it averages to 1 or 2 a day with how much I smoke on the weekends.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Since the weather is warming up, I'm slowwwwwwly ramping up the count. Its crazy busy lately with school and work, so it's usually 0-3 cigars a week, depending on time. 

Once the summer/late spring gets here, I hope to have atleast 5+ sticks a week.


----------



## Taylor855 (Mar 2, 2014)

"one at a time"? Seriously, I can't stop buying different ones so lately i'm 2 or 3 a day - experimenting with (generally) robusto sizes and typically featuring criollo and/or corojo tobaccos.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm down to 1 or 2 a day (usually 2) since I have figured out my tastes and I'm not in "search" mode anymore. I only have a few in my stash that I have not tried. SO it is now much less about exploration and more about just enjoying a cigar. There are still plenty of stick that I need to try. But I will enjoy what have for now and seek out the others later time (when funds) allows...
later
rich


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

Trying to keep it down to 1 or 2 a week, although the warm weather and slow work days make this a challenge.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

One to three, but starting to pipe as well. Will be on the lookout for better sticks, since I'll have more $ to chase them with, as piping is way cheaper, so far.


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

1 on weeknites, 3-4 each weekend day


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

1 to 3 per day on average. At the BIG Smoke or IPCPR . . . many more!


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

zoey said:


> No worries I wake up @ 6:20 am - get coffee/chai tea, english muffin..roll to work (take the train no smoking allowed), work have a ton of meetings most of the time (had 7 conf. calls today), usually eat lunch at my desk during meetings, head home....get mail, make dinner, fold/wash laundry, load/unload dishwasher, take out garbage....forgetting a bunch of stuff in the middle but you get the idea....my day is cramped and I can't even sneak in a 30 minutes smoke if I tried.
> 
> I realize the next part will be probably piss a lot of guys/ladies off but I smoke LP 9, 52, opus X, CCs during the yardwork as I don't really get even an hour of time to sit down or two and smoke.....in 35 yrs I will get to retire....hopefully...


This sounds like my week but you need to add "coach football 3/week, scout meetings 2/week, church and CCD..."

Keeps me to about 3 cigars/ week.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

4-5 per week.


----------



## rberni (Mar 16, 2010)

2 minimum per day but usually more like 4 or 5. Weekends normally 10+ per day.


----------



## Stuart Arnet (Apr 25, 2014)

To Rberni I have finally found someone who smokes more then me. Enjoy.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

I quite smoking cigarettes over a year ago and have been using a e-cig/vaporizer ever since. I decided a few weeks ago that I wanted to quite vaporizing and just stick to cigars. I have a feeling that in the long run, cigars will be substantially less harmful than even the e-cigs, for the simple fact that I don't inhale the cigar smoke.

During this "transitionary" period, I have cut down my vaping by over half and increased my cigar smoking to about 2 a day during work days and to an average of 3 a day on my days off.

Eventually, I want to cut it down to about 1-2 a day (max) during work days and maybe 2 a day on my days off.


----------



## SmokeyMike (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow. I haven't really started yet but I think that I am going to be in the class of 1-3 a week. I wish I had enough time to have one a day.


----------



## wil632004 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am in the 5-6 a week range when it's warm. Colder months 0-2 a week.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

During the week, 1 a day, usually 40-44 RG, 4-5" in the morning before work
Weekend 2 a day, Robustos, Toros, Churchills, piramides
Nothing bigger than 54 RG


----------



## Dltwriter (May 18, 2014)

One to three per day, usually Churchills, which I can smoke for about an hour to an hour and a half each. I am retired, so am lucky enough to fully savor my beloved smokes. Life is a lot sweeter with good cigars in it!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Dltwriter said:


> One to three per day, usually Churchills, which I can smoke for about an hour to an hour and a half each. I am retired, so am lucky enough to fully savor my beloved smokes. Life is a lot sweeter with good cigars in it!


That sounds crazy fast for smoking a Churchill! Robustos take me about an hour or so:smoke2:


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

hmmm now that the weather in consistently nice I seemed to have increased my smoking to 1-4 a day on average.


----------



## Dltwriter (May 18, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> That sounds crazy fast for smoking a Churchill! Robustos take me about an hour or so:smoke2:


Jeez, I thought I was smoking pretty slowly. My wife tells me that I am a puffing fiend, though!


----------



## Thrash (Jun 12, 2014)

I smoke about four per week, so less than one per day.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Deja vu... I must have answered this question 2 or 3 times already.... I need to go back and see what I answered before. I know I am smoking more now.

Right now smoking 1-2 on week days and 2-3/day on weekends. 12-14/week average.


----------



## TJTCigar (Jun 10, 2014)

1-2 a day depending on the days stress level could be more.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

>1 day. I typically smoke two to five a week, that's about it. I would love to have the time for a daily cigar, but can't justify it. Too damn busy.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm lucky if I get one every other week when it's nice out. It's way less in the winter.


----------



## Nestran (Sep 7, 2013)

1-2 per week, April-October give or take, on the weekend, by the fire. The rest of the year is for buying and resting the new aquisitions.


----------

